# January 2012 Giveaway



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Well the festivities are over and I've tortured everyone long enough...lol The winner of the December giveaway is............. "GJ Pack goater". Apparently beginners luck was on his side! Congratulations!

The entire packgoat community appreciates all the information shared on this forum. We have over 2000 individuals visiting and reading this forum every month. All of you who are contributing members make this a fun place to learn and hang out! Thank you all!!

As we head into a new year I'm sure many have made resolutions to hit the trail more often. This month we have a leadrope and your choice of a collar or halter. 
[attachment=0:1lx1f9yr]Leadrope, collar and halter.jpg[/attachment:1lx1f9yr]
As always, the winner is selected by a random drawing. Simply reply to this post by the end of the month to be entered to win. Don't be discouraged if you have entered multiple times. Your name has to come up sooner or later. Stick with it!


----------



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

Thank you so much for hosting this forum and for your generous donation of goat packing equipment! I have learned SO MUCH reading through the posts! I would love to win January's items. My two goats won't even be born until February so I need everything!

Happy New Year Everyone!


----------



## GoatWild (Nov 30, 2010)

Count me in! My wether broke his lead rope this fall.


----------



## Bowslayer (Oct 31, 2011)

Sign me up. 
Thanks!


----------



## Stephen (Jan 20, 2009)

Sign us up again... Wishing Everyone a Wonderful Year!


----------



## wyowinds (Dec 31, 2009)

Please count me in.
Thanks


----------



## Rockytopsis (Oct 5, 2007)

I would like to have entered last month, but knew I would never use the equipment so I did not throw my hat in the ring.
I can always use a lead rope and collar or halter though, so please enter my name.
Nancy


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Just in time. Julio is out growing his.


----------



## Brian (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks for all the goodies Rex! Sign me up again!


----------



## Cache Goats (Aug 24, 2011)

Rex please count me in.
Thanks,
Cody


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm in.
Lucky Number 10


----------



## Harriet Aiken (Nov 14, 2010)

Please include us, too!

Harriet (and the Four)


----------



## imported_GoatGirl96 (May 24, 2011)

Please count me in.
Thanks


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Happy 2012 folks! Please count me in


----------



## aurora1957 (Mar 28, 2011)

This is great fun! Thanks for having monthly giveaways 
aurora1967
MD


----------



## nick (Dec 6, 2011)

Im getting 4 9 month old wethers and need everything count me in.


----------



## imported_Brighteyes (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi Rex,
Thank you for your great oversight of this forum and I'd like to be entered for the free gift.
Thanks.


----------



## SNAKEMAN (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for another great donation!
Add my name in the hat please.

SNAKEMAN


----------



## bryansummers06 (Mar 18, 2010)

Yes please.


----------



## goingnutsmom (Nov 28, 2009)

Sign us up! thanks so much!!!


----------



## imported_cindy (Jan 4, 2009)

Please count me in. Thanks
Cindy


----------



## Rift (Sep 6, 2009)

Maybe I'll be the lucky one! Thanks, Rex.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Count me in!
Thanks!


----------



## Alida Bockino (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi Rex,

Please enter me in the January give away. Thanks. alida


----------



## sweetfreedomgirl (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm in! Thanks!

Thia :mrgreen:


----------



## tiger408 (Jan 13, 2009)

Count me in too


----------



## mtgoat (Aug 20, 2011)

Could I be last to say "I'm in"

Marlowe
Great Falls, MT.


----------



## NTTF (Jan 26, 2012)

mtgoat said:


> Could I be last to say "I'm in"
> 
> Marlowe
> Great Falls, MT.


Nope!......That would be me........."I'm in"

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## DKalakay (Dec 24, 2009)

I really need a new haulter for Driggs. 
Count me in. 
Denise


----------



## goatrange (Dec 13, 2008)

hey you all, I would like to be included in the draw ...thanks for putting it up there.

Dwayne Smith
Kaslo BC


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The winner of this month's drawing is nick. Congratulations!


----------

